# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Printrbot GO V2

## LambdaFF

Hi,
I have been very astonished to see the announcment of their latest creation, the GOv2. The large especially interested me. 3 printheads and dimensions up to 60cm.
GREAT.
A few questions though :
- how reliable is the setup if it is foldable ?
- the LCD display is not in stock anymore it seems. For such sizes I would suggest to include it straight. Is it in the plans ?
- what is the compatibility to the various options (tower, spool holder, ...). the custom kapton tape is not proposed yet... let's hope it will soon be.
This looks tempting. Has anyone used their product ?

Also I'm looking for detailed specs : max temperatures, precision, ...

----------


## LambdaFF

Hi everyone,
I can't get any feedback from the OEM. Has any of you bought one ?

----------


## LambdaFF

Finally a bit more info there, by IAN : 
http://help.printrbot.com/Answers/Vi...+v2#answer6326

----------


## KDog

Here is a link to a blog maintained by a happy GO user.  You might contact him with more questions if you wish.  He is also active on the Printrbottalk forums

http://ei8htohms.tinyparts.net/

----------

